# Seeking help (measurements) from Jeep Wrangler/TJ/YJ owners!



## roha2236 (Oct 4, 2015)

I've finally got around to making two wooden Jeeps for my nephews who asked for them ages ago. Thankfully I found a book with plans for a monster truck, but a 1948 Ford. I'm using the plans for the bottom half of the truck but have to come up with the "Jeep" part on my own.

After searching online I could only come across some general measurements for height (although it wouldn't apply to a monster truck Jeep), width, length, and wheelbase. I'm hoping someone who owns a Jeep would be so kind as to take a few quick measurements?

I think the dimensions indicated in the picture below are the only ones I'd need to construct the Jeep.










Thanks!


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Hi. Can't help you out with a TJ or YJ, but here's what I got for a JK. A= 50.5" B=23" C=52" D= 56" E, I had to guess at because mine is a 4 door. Knocking off the extra door I got 76" guess-ti-mate for E for the 2 door. F= 47"


----------



## roha2236 (Oct 4, 2015)

> Hi. Can t help you out with a TJ or YJ, but here s what I got for a JK. A= 50.5" B=23" C=52" D= 56" E, I had to guess at because mine is a 4 door. Knocking off the extra door I got 76" guess-ti-mate for E for the 2 door. F= 47"
> 
> - bold1


Thank you kindly! I really appreciate it.
Time to make some sawdust =)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do a Google Image search for 'jeep wrangler dimensions' and a lot of line drawings with measurements pops up. ou may need to extrapolate a couple of the dimensions you need idf they aren't listed based on using a ruler and calculator to scale things.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

roha2236,
Here's some dimensions from my TJ Wrangler, 
A…43.5 inches (this dimension is the width of the hood across the front), the total width across the front including the front fenders and fender flares is 64.5 inches.
B…26
C…49
D…54
E…65
F…48.5

Hope this will help, let me know if you would like more dimensions.

Huff


----------

